# STIHL HT 101 attachment possibility?



## chhonos (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys, so I have a Stihl ht 101 pole pruner and I am wondering if it is possible to add a hedge trimmer attachment. I saw a guy who was selling an ht 101 with a hedge trimmer attachment, but when I looked it up online it doesnt have any reference to an attachment on this type. Are there any stihl trimmer attachments that will work with this model? And I do have a good reason for asking this...I have a hedge to trim that is 13 feet wide and I can only trim it from one side with scafolding etc...
So anyone have an answer for me?
Thanks


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 28, 2011)

I have used my hedge trimmer attachment on my stihl pole saw. It works pretty good. I Trimmed a really large holly bush.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 28, 2011)

So, what ur sayin ism that I can buy one of those quick attach deals they sale and put it on the end of my pole saw? If so, THAT IS AWESOME! I was just looking for a extended hedge trimmer, all me landscaper buds said don't buy the quick attachment power head, goes bad real fast. I ended up buying a real nice Shindawa. But what yur talkin bout sounds good!


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 28, 2011)

chhonos said:


> Hey guys, so I have a Stihl ht 101 pole pruner and I am wondering if it is possible to add a hedge trimmer attachment. I saw a guy who was selling an ht 101 with a hedge trimmer attachment, but when I looked it up online it doesnt have any reference to an attachment on this type. Are there any stihl trimmer attachments that will work with this model? And I do have a good reason for asking this...I have a hedge to trim that is 13 feet wide and I can only trim it from one side with scafolding etc...
> So anyone have an answer for me?
> Thanks


 
Yup it will fit ,the Stihl one that is.They will also fit the larger weedwackers too


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 28, 2011)

You can not us the quick attach. You have to bolt the attachments on and off. It takes a couple minutes. I like a solid shaft trimmer so I bought one of them and then just buy the attachments without the quick attach pole.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 28, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> You can not us the quick attach. You have to bolt the attachments on and off. It takes a couple minutes. I like a solid shaft trimmer so I bought one of them and then just buy the attachments without the quick attach pole.


 
All mine are bolt on and the swap back and forth with my weedwacker FS120 and my HT131.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 28, 2011)

Interchangeable Gearboxes - Features & Accessories


----------



## chhonos (Sep 29, 2011)

yes...this is all great to hear...
But again...
One of you sent me a link to the stihl website...
there is nothing on the stihl website that says any of the hedgetrimmer attachment ends are compatible. 
Can any of you give me a part number so I will know which one to order?
One of you also mentioned that you have to unbolt the saw attachment and rebolt on a hedgetrimmer attachment. This is true...
We're on the right track! But which attachment? Part number anyone?
Thanks guys I really appreciate it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 29, 2011)

All the weed eater attachments fit on the pole saw. I can put the rototiler attachment on, the brush saw, the large or small sickle bar attachments, the broom. They all fit.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 29, 2011)

I had to rebuild mine, pulling the tool of isn't that bad, so just pull of the saw head and bolt on the hedge trimmer head, directly? is that right? in other words, pull off the quick attach part? I'm going to do this soon, as I have a bunch of landscape clean up in that private hood again, god I love that street!


----------



## capetrees (Sep 29, 2011)

The reason they don't have any compatabilities listed in the catalog is because they don't recommend putting the hedgetrimmer attachment on the pole saw but we've all done it. What has to match is the square drive inside the shaft. It can be flex shaft or solid, it won't matter for your application. Any head will fit. As mentioned, the Kombi half shaft won't work but the head, attached/reattached by loosening the star bit screws, will fit.


----------



## brookpederson (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a hedge trimmer attach for that, it's sitting in a pile of junk going out to the dump. The power head seized up and I'm not going to buy a new one. I was very disappointed with the interchange system and now used the echo long shaft trimmers, they are cheaper and seem to last longer, although not much longer. I love my stihl saws but the trimmers are junk. To bad you don't live closer I'd give it to you for nothing. I have the extended chainsaw attach too. :bang:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 30, 2011)

chhonos said:


> Hey guys, so I have a Stihl ht 101 pole pruner and I am wondering if it is possible to add a hedge trimmer attachment. I saw a guy who was selling an ht 101 with a hedge trimmer attachment, but when I looked it up online it doesnt have any reference to an attachment on this type. Are there any stihl trimmer attachments that will work with this model? And I do have a good reason for asking this...I have a hedge to trim that is 13 feet wide and I can only trim it from one side with scafolding etc...
> So anyone have an answer for me?
> Thanks


 
Nope I have it , BUT it tore the end of the shaft real bad to the point where it also wiped out the bearings , I had to replace the entire shaft at the cost of 475.00 , when I bought it I was under the assumption that I could run it , but in the Stihl book it says there is no hedge trimmers for the 101 or the 75 ... They are nice though to trim hedges to 16ft without leaving the ground ...


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 30, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Nope I have it , BUT it tore the end of the shaft real bad to the point where it also wiped out the bearings , I had to replace the entire shaft at the cost of 475.00 , when I bought it I was under the assumption that I could run it , but in the Stihl book it says there is no hedge trimmers for the 101 or the 75 ... They are nice though to trim hedges to 16ft without leaving the ground ...


 
Why cant they be used what is the problem with it?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 30, 2011)

I have used my hedge trimmer attachment alot on my pole saw, and never had a problem. You have to make sure that it is seated the whole way in. Sometimes you have to rotate the attachment around the the shaft to get the inner shaft to line up with the attachment. Your stihl dealers must charge you full list for stuff because I bent the whole shaft in half leaving only the power head and the saw head that was good. I only paid $350 to replace it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 2, 2011)

The problem is it will bend the inner shaft over time I bought the 101 as a designated hedge trimmer and it has only had a saw head a few times , there is also a clutch on the saw head that the trimmer doesn't have so when it binds the inner shaft takes the full shot of an immediate stop , so I am told anyway , but it happened to me with mine they lasted almost 2.5 years before they went , and I had them seated right so that wasn't the issue at all


----------



## brookpederson (Oct 2, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> The problem is it will bend the inner shaft over time I bought the 101 as a designated hedge trimmer and it has only had a saw head a few times , there is also a clutch on the saw head that the trimmer doesn't have so when it binds the inner shaft takes the full shot of an immediate stop , so I am told anyway , but it happened to me with mine they lasted almost 2.5 years before they went , and I had them seated right so that wasn't the issue at all


Same thing here.:bang:


----------



## brookpederson (Oct 4, 2011)

mostly junk Any one in the mid minnesota area can have it for free to big to ship.
View attachment 201573


----------

